# Anthro X Human



## PKBitchGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

What is your opinion on human x anthro fanfic/fanart?

Like it? Loathe it? Don't care one way or another?

Me, I like anthro/human, alien/human, human/human, anthro/human, anthro/alien.

Has anyone found any good examples of anthro/human art?


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 14, 2008)

Remember the sex scene in The Howling?  Giggity...


----------



## pheonix (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm neutral on the subject and I'm not sure if I've found any good examples of anthro/human art. I've seen too much on the net so I've probably stumbled across some somewhere.


----------



## Werevixen (Dec 14, 2008)

If I want sex with humans on it, I go outside and have sex. That's my policy on it.


I'm here purely for fur-on-fur faggotry.


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Love it. I'm actually writing a fic involving a romantic relationship between anthro and human. So cute.


----------



## Ratte (Dec 14, 2008)

Anything.  It's what they're doing that influences and decides my opinion.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi, are u? damn, so am I xD

Seriously, i am


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Love it. I'm actually writing a fic involving a romantic relationship between anthro and human. So cute.



Look up -.- Im learning how to use this thing, what?


----------



## Gavrill (Dec 14, 2008)

Whoa really? Once I finish it we can compare stories.


----------



## LoC (Dec 14, 2008)

I like it. 

...Aliens, not so much though.


----------



## PriestRevan (Dec 14, 2008)

I like anthro's and humans as friends more than sexual partners.


----------



## Jenzo770 (Dec 14, 2008)

Shenzi said:


> Whoa really? Once I finish it we can compare stories.



Yeah, well, it can take some time, haven't even completed the first chapter


----------



## PaulShepherd (Dec 14, 2008)

I found some anthro/human work from Kacey. It's great. I like anthro/human art. Makes me wish this was real in this world.


----------



## ChapperIce (Dec 14, 2008)

Uhh..It kind of..borders on the line of "beastiality" with me.

I like human x alien though, but that has nothing to do with this. Aliens are hot.


----------



## LizardKing (Dec 14, 2008)

Only if that human is me. Or I can pretend it's me.

Yeah.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

LoC said:


> I like it.
> 
> ...Aliens, not so much though.



So, I'm guessing anthro/Nebari action isn't your thing then?

As far as aliens go it would depend on the species, I'm not sure I'd much like anthro/Species 8472 action

Anthro/Klingon would be much preferable

Anthro/Chiana = yum


----------



## TropicalZephyr (Dec 14, 2008)

Depends. If it's one of those stories where the anthros are just highly mutated humans, I say it could be an interesting romance to read about. But if it's one of those stories where the anthros are actually animals, half animal, or a different species entirely, it just makes me feel squicky. e-e


----------



## k-clements (Dec 14, 2008)

I like it, well I can like it or I can not like. Its all about if the story is believable and well written.


----------



## capthavoc123 (Dec 14, 2008)

I kind of feel like any furry who isn't at least neutral on it is being a hypocrite.

Needless to say, I'm a-okay with it.


----------



## PKBitchGirl (Dec 14, 2008)

I wrote one anthro/human story in the Storm Hawks fandom. I uploaded it to fanfiction.net but not here, maybe I should


----------



## jagdwolf (Dec 15, 2008)

why limit yourself.  Its your story, and if its written well, characters are developed well, and it keeps the reader glued.......why limit it?

Will gladly ready anyones story, one chapter at a time if needed.  Will give feedback also.


----------



## Kingman (Dec 15, 2008)

A human is fine too.


----------



## Journey (Dec 15, 2008)

In my comic I'm working on, My main character comes from an anthro/human couple. I don't have a sex scean between the two nor am I going to 'cause I'm trying to keep it close to pg-13 but it is hinted at as my charaters harrige keeps getting thrown up in her face


----------



## PhotonTH (Aug 6, 2014)

I actually really like the idea. I almost wish that was real. I'd like to get married to an anthro wolf or whatever.


----------



## Distorted (Aug 6, 2014)

This like level 5 necro summoning going on. 

But uh, I tend to find the sight a bit strange. I don't know...


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 6, 2014)

Meh, it's a necro, but screw it.

I think the shining example of this is most likely Sonic 06. There's absolutely no doubt that the romance would make the series %300 more popular. I'm dead serious :V


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 6, 2014)

Good morning 2008, and I dunno, I find female characters attractive and prefer it with all anthro characters but furry male with human female seems kinda sweet for some reason.


----------



## GarthTheWereWolf (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh hey, I think I saw this thread back when I first joined the forums lol. Like harbinger said. Human women with anthro men is pretty hot. Has the whole beauty and the beast shtick going on since men fit as beasts. Shame the most common representation of this is just shitty werewolf romance novels of the like of Twilight. *gags*


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Aug 6, 2014)

Story wise, I probably would like it.

Art wise, if it's a guy with an anthro female, no. Not at all. A human woman on the other hand is very doable.


----------



## Dawnedge (Aug 6, 2014)

Eh I don't really have much of an opinion. Mainly because I don't really see it all that much, and holy cow this is from 2008. I was like 10, or something back then.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 6, 2014)

Anthro/human is my favourite, I like this idea more than anthro/anthro actually. Preferable anthro guy and human girl -cough self insert-

It's the biggest romance/relationship focus in my book, and the only romance/smut focus in my fan fiction. I'm writing a little fan fiction-spin off of my own book actually where I get it on with one of the anthro characters that I'm very attached to >.<


----------



## Taralack (Aug 6, 2014)

Wow, even I don't remember this thread.

I like m/m human and furry porn. That's about the most explicit thing I've ever admitted to on this forum.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

I love it! One of my weird yiff kinks

i dont mind who is human and furry as long as its not female on female


----------



## Taralack (Aug 6, 2014)

WolfNightV4X1 said:


> i dont mind who is human and furry as long as its not female on female



"myrish swamp"

I realize this reference may fly completely over the heads of most forum users


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2014)

I prefer anthro on anthro, but am open to anthro x human too.


----------



## Ozriel (Aug 6, 2014)

Jesus...this is old...






Anyways, I do not look at it, and I don't really care either way.


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Taralack said:


> "myrish swamp"
> 
> I realize this reference may fly completely over the heads of most forum users



Went over my head,

All I got from google is it's a GOT reference and possibly a euphemism for vagina


----------



## Selachi (Aug 6, 2014)

Honestly, this is one of my favorite ideas. The thought of an anthro rocking some scrawny, furry-loving, human twerp's world is very very attractive to me.


----------



## LizardKing (Aug 6, 2014)

It's still awesome but there just isn't enough of it


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 6, 2014)

Why would an anthro get with a shaved monkey than a hot female of their own species?

It'd be like making out with some circus freak.


----------



## Alexxx-Returns (Aug 6, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Why would an anthro get with a shaved monkey than a hot female of their own species?
> 
> It'd be like making out with some circus freak.



Each to their own ^.^

Humans are hot too =P


----------



## Batty Krueger (Aug 6, 2014)

Taralack said:


> Wow, even I don't remember this thread.
> 
> I like m/m human and furry porn. That's about the most explicit thing I've ever admitted to on this forum.


Me too!
Gasp! A gay guy that likes dude on dude action, who would have thought!?






I think its sexy, one of my kinks I guess.
Though I did bang a guy that was wearing his fursuit, kinda weird at first then I totally got into it. Hows that for TMI, lol.


----------



## Fallowfox (Aug 6, 2014)

Armored Chocobo said:


> Why would an anthro get with a shaved monkey than a hot female of their own species?
> 
> It'd be like making out with some circus freak.



Maybe there are furries with a human fetish :V



Batty Krueger said:


> Though I did bang a guy that was wearing his fursuit, kinda weird at  first then I totally got into it. Hows that for TMI, lol.



You are full of surprises.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Aug 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> You are full of surprises.



This doesn't surprise me at all.


----------



## SirRob (Aug 6, 2014)

Oh hey, I remember this thread. (Just kidding)
I like anthros and humans and everything in between, so anthro x human's pretty much in line with my interests. [noparse][/noparse]


----------



## Armored Chocobo (Aug 6, 2014)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe there are furries with a human fetish :V



Those damn skinnies with their fleshsuits walking looking at their skinnie art going "hump hump hump".


----------



## Hikaru Okami (Aug 6, 2014)

Am I the only one that doesn't enjoy that? Preferred human x human or anthro x anthro


----------



## WolfNightV4X1 (Aug 6, 2014)

Hikaru Okami said:


> Am I the only one that doesn't enjoy that? Preferred human x human or anthro x anthro



Nope, plenty of others dont seem to like it.


----------



## StreekerTheCheetah (Aug 6, 2014)

I'm down for any anthro x anthro and any human female x male anthro


----------



## Hybrid Persona (Aug 7, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> Though I did bang a guy that was wearing his fursuit, kinda weird at first then I totally got into it. Hows that for TMI, lol.


And on an IRC channel, I RP'd mind controlling a certain anthro to masturbate helplessly in front of me. Did I win the TMI contest? :V

Some of us are just animals inside...


----------



## Solyka (Aug 7, 2014)

If it's human female with a male anthro, yes. 
Especially if the anthro is reptilian or cervidae.


----------



## Nekokami (Aug 7, 2014)

Anthro X Human is fine by me.
Nyanta from Log Horizon (my avatar) surely has some shipping fanfics with humans...


----------



## monochromatic-dragon (Aug 7, 2014)

While I don't participate in the porn part of the fandom, I like to imagine my non-furry bf n my sona.... so I guess yeah >>


----------



## Ranguvar (Aug 7, 2014)

Batty Krueger said:


> I think its sexy, one of my kinks I guess.
> Though I did bang a guy that was wearing his fursuit, kinda weird at first then I totally got into it. Hows that for TMI, lol.


Sounds hawt, I should try that some time.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 7, 2014)

- Shit, wrong thread. -


----------

